

The trouble with software people - wallflower
http://www.edn.com/article/CA6578140.html

======
msluyter
I think a more accurate title would be "The problem with software people _who
become managers_ ," or even more accurately, "The problem with articles that
overgeneralize from a single anecdotal example."

